# How to replace the receiver? [solved]



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

Last December I bought a used 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT. It had only about 3000 miles, now it's about 4000. Last week, the buttons on the fob stopped working, and the dash started showing the message "service tire monitor system". Both fobs didn't work, even after replacing the batteries, and the dash didn't show the pressure on any tire, so I suspected that the problem was in the receiver. I took my car to a dealership, and they confirmed that the receiver had to be replaced, citing bulletin 16-NA-396. But they said that this part was not covered in my warranty, and they quoted a price of $624, of which $557 is labor, because the receiver is located inside the dash and it takes several hours to disassemble and reassemble it. Does this sound right? In the previous version of the Cruze the receiver was located near the rear view mirror, so it was very easy to access and replace as shown in this video.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

So the car was driven only 1000 miles a year?


----------



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

marmalou said:


> So the car was driven only 1000 miles a year?


Apparently.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's incorrect. The remote control door lock receiver is mounted to the driver's side rear body pillar . On the body near the rear seat belt retractor.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

heitordp said:


> Last December I bought a used 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT. It had only about 3000 miles, now it's about 4000. Last week, the buttons on the fob stopped working, and the dash started showing the message "service tire monitor system". Both fobs didn't work, even after replacing the batteries, and the dash didn't show the pressure on any tire, so I suspected that the problem was in the receiver. I took my car to a dealership, and they confirmed that the receiver had to be replaced, citing bulletin 16-NA-396. But they said that this part was not covered in my warranty, and they quoted a price of $624, of which $557 is labor, because the receiver is located inside the dash and it takes several hours to disassemble and reassemble it. Does this sound right? In the previous version of the Cruze the receiver was located near the rear view mirror, so it was very easy to access and replace as shown in this video.


Hope this helps you. 2016-2017 BS,BT69 ENTRY SYSTEM/KEYLESS REMOTE (KEYLESS START BTM) CHEVROLET cruze Cruze (New Model) (US and Canada)


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> Hope this helps you. 2016-2017 BS,BT69 ENTRY SYSTEM/KEYLESS REMOTE (KEYLESS START BTM) CHEVROLET cruze Cruze (New Model) (US and Canada)


Woah. That is actually a really helpful site for the entire car in general. Thank you!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> That's incorrect. The remote control door lock receiver is mounted to the driver's side rear body pillar . On the body near the rear seat belt retractor.





Chad20101 said:


> Hope this helps you. 2016-2017 BS,BT69 ENTRY SYSTEM/KEYLESS REMOTE (KEYLESS START BTM) CHEVROLET cruze Cruze (New Model) (US and Canada)


Thank you so much, Maven and Chad20101! I was able to open the rear pillar, disconnected the receiver and opened it. I noticed that the connection between the electronic board and the pins was loose, so I added a folded tissue inside the receiver case to press the board down and improve the connection. After that everything worked. The whole operation took less than an hour and I didn't have to spend anything! I also found the receiver online for $24, so if it stops working again I'll probably buy a new one, now that I know how to replace it.

Again, thank you very much for your help. The link that Chad20101 sent is also an amazing resource for all cars.

Now I'm just upset at the dealership. They said that my "bumper-to-bumper" warranty didn't cover this part, I had to pay them a $152 diagnostics fee for essentially what I already knew, and they refused to tell me the location of the receiver due to "liability issues", which makes no sense. The amount that they quoted for the labor to replace the receiver is also outrageous given that I easily did it myself. I'm not going back there for future service.

During this time I also found out how to lock the car without setting the alarm. Before leaving the car, with the door closed, press the lock button on the door, to lock all doors and the trunk. Then pull the door handle twice, first to lift the lock pin then to open the door. The other doors will remain locked. After leaving the car, either push the lock pin down or lock it with the key from the outside. This way, when unlocking the car with the key later, it will not make the brief horn sounds.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That module is covered by B2B....
But you may be out by time, or you may not be talking about the original warranty....or your dealership are lying and stealing from from you


----------



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> That module is covered by B2B....
> But you may be out by time, or you may not be talking about the original warranty....or your dealership are lying and stealing from from you


I bought this used car in a dealership with a "certified pre-owned" package, which I was told included a "bumper-to-bumper" warranty for one year from when I bought the car. It has not expired, but now they say that this type of warranty is more limited than the original one so it doesn't include certain parts such as the receiver. I also called another dealership and they said the same thing. I'm surprised because this is a pretty simple part, and apparently my warranty has a misleading name. I wish that they would have just told me that the receiver wasn't covered before they did the diagnostics, or that I could see the list of parts that are indeed covered.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

heitordp said:


> Thank you so much, Maven and Chad20101! I was able to open the rear pillar, disconnected the receiver and opened it. I noticed that the connection between the electronic board and the pins was loose, so I added a folded tissue inside the receiver case to press the board down and improve the connection. After that everything worked. The whole operation took less than an hour and I didn't have to spend anything! I also found the receiver online for $24, so if it stops working again I'll probably buy a new one, now that I know how to replace it.
> 
> Again, thank you very much for your help. The link that Chad20101 sent is also an amazing resource for all cars.
> 
> ...


You’re welcome glad I was able to help .


----------



## freedogg (Jul 3, 2021)

If you r&r this receiver do you have to do any re-programming??


----------



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

freedogg said:


> If you r&r this receiver do you have to do any re-programming??


No, it doesn't require programming. The receiver is only like an antenna.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

freedogg said:


> If you r&r this receiver do you have to do any re-programming??


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## freedogg (Jul 3, 2021)

heitordp said:


> No, it doesn't require programming. The receiver is only like an antenna.


Thanks heitordp! Cruze going to dealer this Thursday for annual PA inspection and they said they would look into this problem. I told them about the TSB and they didn't say much. Car no longer under warranty so if they want too much $$ I'll change it myself thanks to all the info in this forum!!


----------



## AZCruze13 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi guys, could anyone show a picture of where this receiver is located? I know "rear driver side pillar", but looking at the blueprints here:2016-2017 BS,BT69 ENTRY SYSTEM/KEYLESS REMOTE (KEYLESS START BTM) CHEVROLET cruze Cruze (New Model) (US and Canada)
Makes it almost seem as if it's located in the roof of the car. Any help is appreciated - A guy who is trying to figure out how to fix his so he don't have to use the chevy app to OPEN AND CLOSE IT. lol

Okay - so I looked at the schematic again - I'm new to looking at these haha. It looks like it's the plastic panel right above, behind, and to the left of the driver side rear seat seat belt if you're facing the front of the car. Is that correct?

Edit: Ok so I figured out how to get to the receiver and tested to see if it was loose like OP. No dice. Looks like I'm replacing it. The only thing I have going against me is that I haven't had issues with the tire sensor.. at least not for a long time. I remember about 1-2~ yrs ago I once got a brief message saying that the tire sensing system needed to be serviced.. I now think that this was the root cause. Anyone have any thoughts?

I ended up ordering 13595511 and 13509518 . My 2017 LT had 13509518 installed which says it's meant for the 2016 cruze.. I found that odd and decided to order both to be safe.


----------

